

Trying to get to Stanford for Startup School - philcrissman
http://rurl.org/n3a

======
Tichy
You could offer some service, like promise to provide the best video coverage
of startup school ever, or really good transcripts, or something like that.

~~~
philcrissman
That's a great idea! I could do that -- extensive notes & summaries for sure,
and it's possible I could beg or borrow a camera. Not sure if they allow
filming or how the sound would be, but it's worth a try. Good call.

~~~
dshah
Tell you what. If you'll agree to write up useful notes from the event that I
can post to OnStartups.com as one or more blog articles, I'll pick up the $300
that you have left to raise.

Message me and we'll take care of the details.

~~~
philcrissman
I would be more than happy to do that; I had every intention of taking
detailed notes already, this would just be further incentive. Found you on
Facebook, I'll be sending you an email shortly.

Thanks _immensely_.

------
attack
Beats my plan of using this month's rent money that's due today to buy a plane
ticket and then riding my luck from there. Doesn't carry the same sense of
adventure. Pro: Does reduce probability of having to resort to cage fighting
for food.

~~~
philcrissman
Yeah, I think my wife would kill me if I used some of the the mortgage to buy
a plane ticket....

Actually, I was hesitant to even post this, as I really don't like the idea of
panhandling my way around the internet. But I haven't done this sort of thing,
and don't see any reason I'll have to do so again... so I figured it's worth a
shot to see if I can still make the event. Here's hoping. Wish me luck.

------
iamelgringo
Congrats on going to Startup School! And, it's cool that Dharmesh picked up
the tab for ya.

I was planning on contributing, but I've been working all weekend at my "day"
job. Anyhoo, schedule your trip to stop by our Meetup the night before:
<http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/>

